# Finding electricians to hire



## LogoElectrical (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello - I'm new to the site and new to the electrical service industry. My new employer has asked me to help him increase the number of resumes/applications that come in.
Can I please have suggestions about the best ways to find electricians looking for a new employer? We've tried typical online tools like Monster, the local newspaper (Houston Chronicle), and other smaller resources with very little response.
Maybe electricians in the Houston, TX area are a generally happy bunch who aren't looking for a new place to work, but we'd like to hear from the others!
This area isn't unionized, so we are unable to utilize that type of resource.
Thanks all for your thoughts and ideas!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to ET. Hope you find it helpful.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

LogoElectrical said:


> Hello - I'm new to the site and new to the electrical service industry. My new employer has asked me to help him increase the number of resumes/applications that come in.
> Can I please have suggestions about the best ways to find electricians looking for a new employer? We've tried typical online tools like Monster, the local newspaper (Houston Chronicle), and other smaller resources with very little response.
> Maybe electricians in the Houston, TX area are a generally happy bunch who aren't looking for a new place to work, but we'd like to hear from the others!
> This area isn't unionized, so we are unable to utilize that type of resource.
> Thanks all for your thoughts and ideas!


The company I worked for a couple of years ago had me put an ad on craigslist.... We had about 30 applications and resumes by the end of the day and hired 3 very qualified journeymen.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

LogoElectrical said:


> Hello - I'm new to the site and new to the electrical service industry. My new employer has asked me to help him increase the number of resumes/applications that come in.
> Can I please have suggestions about the best ways to find electricians looking for a new employer? We've tried typical online tools like Monster, the local newspaper (Houston Chronicle), and other smaller resources with very little response.
> Maybe electricians in the Houston, TX area are a generally happy bunch who aren't looking for a new place to work, but we'd like to hear from the others!
> This area isn't unionized, so we are unable to utilize that type of resource.
> Thanks all for your thoughts and ideas!


Unemployment office,wholesale houses electrical,home depot not pedro either:laughing:home depot probably not:no:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Craigs list. You will have to do some interviews but you should be able to find some good guys

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

IBEW716.net. Local 716 houston Texas.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not your Job is my first thought, and yes I have some experience with this.

You can suggest ways to prevail with the subject at hand, but unless they are giving you office time to figure it out run the queries, etc. again , it's not your problem.

Craigslist is both a bottomless pit and a sheer wonder, address accordingly. Put out a real ad you'll get real responses, with anything else you'll have just that.

JMO


----------



## LogoElectrical (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to all for your suggestions - it will make the job easier!


----------

